# Night Goblin net questions



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a couple of quick questions about NG nets. I was busy painting up a squad of spearmen the other day and realised that I don't have any net models  I have the Skull Pass set and a spare 20 from another box so I have 3x20 NG spears with commands. I was planning to have 2x30 NG spears FC nets and fantatics, so...

_How many nets do I have to have in a unit to represent it having nets?

Is there a cheaper way to get hold of netter models than spending 18 quid on the little buggers for the box set? (which Red Orc tells me has 3 nets. I remember the days of netters in blisters  )

Is there a straight forward way to model nets? (bearing in mind I will have 3 command models spare and also have a few other models that could be converted...)_

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Personally, my opinion is that as long as at least 3 or so have them, it's fine. I'm sure some people would disagree, however...


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

For me, as long as a unit has a netter model in the front rank (so he's nice and visible) I'd be fine with it. I'd prefer to see a handful, but I'm not too picky.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I couldn't seem to find any rule on this written down, I take it from your answers there is no exact requirement?


----------



## h0ntaru (Sep 28, 2008)

you might still be able to get the blister off of the GW website but if you put it down on your armylist that there are netters(seeing as the nets are ment to be hidden) then it should be fine.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I think it all comes down to who you're playing, so maybe a poll to see the general consensus of people on here would give you a good idea?

My opinion is probably 3 for every 20 Night Goblins.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Pretty sure you're getting confused with Fanatics there h0ntaru. Netters are supposed to be modelled, my assumption is that you can't really field netters without having netter models... 

For what it's worth, Squeek, I'm with rdorneman here... several is better, just because they are more obvious, but really the minimum must be one, unless anyone knows anywhere that this is actually written down specifying a certain number.

:not much help cyclops:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I went back to the Army Book and the only mention of numbers of netters I could find was a rather vague 'handful', so vague in fact that I missed it the first time! So I am of a similar opinion to you guys, Red Orc and rdorneman, I think I will model up 2-3 per unit. I will have to convert them as I am not paying 36 quid for 6 nets, so I will have a go and put some photos on my WIP I reckon.

Thanks for your answers everyone.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

you could buy the netter models to add them to the skull pass goblins but tbh if its a bother dont. make a few night goblins look different by painting them a certain way or fill in with some of your own customised night goblins. than just announce to your opponent they are netters. No one will bother you on it. thats the cool thing about warhammer. you can always give your army a certain look the way you like it. netters in my opinion look a little dinky. so finding a suitable replacement would be a nice thing.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

You could easily make a few nets from stuff and attach them on to a few models. I think that should be enough to count as netters.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Personally I think somewhere between 3-5 per unit give or take. Having said that, if you had painted one of your NG's a different colour and told me it was a netter I 'd be cool with that too in the end it's all about having some fun.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> You could easily make a few nets from stuff and attach them on to a few models. I think that should be enough to count as netters.


I agree, I've been thinking about this and looking at the mesh bags you get garlic in, and also thinking how to adapt GS cloaks and such like... it should be pretty easy to model nets that are just being held by normal Night Goblins, in the same hand as a spear or a shield.

I'd paint them pale grey or something so they're pretty visible, it really shouldn't be much problem at all. Hell, if you eat a _lot_ of garlic, you could give the whole front row of both units nets if you like.

:garlic-eating cyclops:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I mucked about for a few hours and came up with a _slightly_ unorthodox approach to my net problem...

Take a look here for photos (to save posting them twice)


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like it but it may be a little long IMO. The butterflies would be a nice touch though.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Loving the net, now you need a night goblin bigboss on giant butterfly[counts as spider] 

looks good


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmm, I am actually quite tempted by the idea of a butterfly riding boss, but I doubt my sculpting is anywhere near up to scratch


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

You could make a butterfly doom-diver as well... surely a butterfly isn't that complex? A cigar, a blob with a curly nose, six long spindly legs and some vaguely rounded but essentially flat wings, I reckon you could pull that off.

I see a whole new route for modelling O&G opening up, with squigs replaced by beetles or something, and the Orc Boss on War Wyvern riding a dragon-fly instead... kinda like the Goblins are Victorian 'flower fairies' but beer-drinking, pointy-stick-waving, swearing-and-being-sick flower fairies...

:really really hoping you'll give it a go cyclops:

EDIT: It might look a bit odd, because of scale, but I can see it working (in my mind at least). If you think that the insects would be maybe two or three times life-size, I'm sure it could work. This would of course imply that "really" goblins are about 4mm tall... :shok:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am tempted to give it a go Red, my sculpting concerns are really that I could end up with a hideous mess of badly sculpted butterflies, which would most likely also stretch my meagre painting skill rather a lot.

However, I do like the idea and always have more drive for converting and modelling than painting so I shall go do some thinking  As an aside if anyone can think of how to make a butterfly look a little bit frightening that would help. Otherwise it might end up looking like a bizarre mix of badly painted gobbos at a fairy convention


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Give it fangs at have it as a Vampire Butterfly?
How about giving it two heads?!
Or a mustache! (??!!)
Or stick lots of spears to it's wings, or it's legs, to represent the fact that the gobbos have 'made it a bit more killy'

Or if none of these work, make it a giant bat.
Just some thoughts. :wacko:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Bats! Now there's a thought, I could definitely see cave dwelling Night Gobbos bumping in to monster bats...

I can see some deal of thought will be necessary


----------

